# New Baby



## OsiViper (Dec 1, 2011)

Just got him in this morning!
Got him from Johnny at Teguterra. Poor little guy was so scared when he arrived, he was fairly cool to the touch when I got him so I stuck him in his enclosure and he went straight for the rock under the basking lamp!

How soon after he arrives should I try and feed him? And I know I need to wait a week or so to let him calm down and acclimate to new surroundings but should I still feed him outside of cage or inside cage?

Thanks 

EDIT: Changed pic, last one was blurry!


----------



## james.w (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition. You can offer food at anytime, but he may or may not take it. I would feed in the enclosure while he get acclimated and then make the choice yourself of whether you want to feed in or out.


----------



## OsiViper (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I fed him a turkey ball this morning.. Misjudged the size of the ball i needed.. it was almost as big as him.

He took only 2-3 bites and went back to basking. How long should I leave the turkey in there for?


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new tegu,good luck with it.


----------



## james.w (Dec 1, 2011)

OsiViper said:


> Well, I fed him a turkey ball this morning.. Misjudged the size of the ball i needed.. it was almost as big as him.
> 
> He took only 2-3 bites and went back to basking. How long should I leave the turkey in there for?



you can leave it in all day.


----------



## OsiViper (Dec 1, 2011)

james.w said:


> OsiViper said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I fed him a turkey ball this morning.. Misjudged the size of the ball i needed.. it was almost as big as him.
> ...



Well, he didnt like the turkey so much, but i fed him a couple of crickets and he seemed to really enjoy that.. fed him enough of them until he wasnt interested in them anymore.. was about 6-7 large.


----------



## james.w (Dec 1, 2011)

That should be good for the day.


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Or superworms try those dusted.


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 1, 2011)

congrats, nice lookin' youngin! Love baby gu's!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 1, 2011)

_Kudos on the new Gu  is it normal or one of his hybrids?_


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome, and nice looking gu, I like what Johnny produces.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice tegu. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OsiViper (Dec 1, 2011)

Its a Normal B&W Argentine.

Gave him a couple of superworms today dusted with the calcium. He was more violent with those.. kinda shook it apart into 3 pieces then cleaned up the pieces..

Gave him a piece of blackberry also, which he seemed to enjoy.. Except i think more of it ended up on the cage than in his stomach.. It was on the walls, the ceiling, his rock, in his hide, on his back.. It looked like someone was murdered in there.


----------



## OsiViper (Dec 1, 2011)

Decided to name him "Gummy"


----------



## omgtaylorg (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats, good lookin guu...looks like he has some real high white on his head/nose. GL with him. Back to what you said about leaving the food in the cage, I personally feed in my cage everytime, with every tegu ive had (4 now)...never had any problems with anything. But I have cypress mulch bedding as I see you do too, I never leave the food in there after they are done eating because time and time again the tegus can be messy eaters especially with ground turkey and they will get it on the substrate sometimes so I always sit and watch them eat with my tongs ready to grab anything that falls into the mulch to avoid them eating any. Ive missed some turkey before and a few hours later when the tegus go around flicking their tongue they come across it and try eating it off the mulch so always always try to monitor them eating inside the cage because impactions can and will happen if you arent careful. Sorry for the rant just my thoughts as I've been feeding in the cages for years now and have experienced these things


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice looking gu  I cage feed as well with soil sand mixture gonna change to cypress come spring cause my room smells like a garden lol I do however when my trio/herd/pride gets bigger target train them.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats!!! Little cutie there


----------



## OsiViper (Dec 2, 2011)

I feel like such a bad owner! 
Went to put Gummy's food in today and he was hiding at the time, I wasn't sure where. I opened the cage to put his food in and he came flying out the cage door. He ended up falling about 2 feet onto the ground, he didn't seem to be hurt from what I could tell he wasn't even stunned by the fall, hit the ground running so to speak. His breathing was the same, no yawning like some people see with falls, he has no limping or problems moving. He also pooped and ate about 6 worms (he doesn't seem to like turkey). He is acting a little freaked out but nothing else I can see. 

I moved his enclosure to the floor which i should have done yesterday.. :dodgy:
Will definitely be watching him closely to make sure nothing is wrong. 

I just feel so bad. I even bombed my calculus final because I couldn't concentrate, i was worried that I had killed him


----------

